# ملمع تابلو السيارة



## mhmad1981 (23 مايو 2011)

ارجو من لديه تركيبة ملمع تابلو السيارة ان يزودني بها وله جزيل الشكر


----------



## ستيم كار (27 مايو 2011)

ملمع التابلون

لعمل 120 لتر

40 لتر جلسيرين
80 لتر ماء 
ربع كيلو برموكول ( على حسب الرغبة ) واذا ما تبي مثقل بلاش تستخدمه

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## midoss1 (6 يونيو 2011)

عفوا عزيزى ستيم كار ماهو الاسم العلمى لمادة (برموكول ) ولك الشكر


----------



## محمد بيسان (13 يونيو 2011)

*مش سليمه*

بس يتعرض لاشعة الشمس بتتبخر الماء وبيبقى الجلسرين على شكل بقع


----------



## simonie2010 (22 يونيو 2011)

شكرااااااااااا


----------



## zizoamr36 (2 يوليو 2013)

انا جربت زيت الكهرباء و كان رائع جدا و افضل من ملمع التابلوه


----------



## مازن81 (2 يوليو 2013)

ماهو زيت الكهرباء اخي الكريم 
هذه اول مرة اسمع بهذا الشيئ
لو له اسم اخر لو تزكره 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (8 مارس 2014)

تابلوه السياره قطعه فنيه قيمه لايصح ان نجعله مجال للتجارب المتواضعه - - وكل التجارب المذكوره تضر وتعطينا نتائج مزعجه والتركيبات الصحيحه مكلفه ويقترب سعرها من الجاهزه مما يجعل الجدوى من التصنيع محبطه - فى هذه الحاله انصح بتنظيف التابلوه بمنظف أمن وشطفه بفوطه مبلله بالماء وحمايته اثناء الانتظار الطويل من اشعة الشمس- وهذا يعنى الاكتفاءبالصيانه -اما المنظفات الجاهزه فبجانب التنظيف - بعض العلاج والحمايه


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (8 مارس 2014)

انا بدور ايضا على التركيبة او المادة اللى بيتم تصنيع الملمع منها ومش لاقى اى اجابة للاسف


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (9 مارس 2014)

سأدلكم على الطريقه ولكن سر نجاحها المكونات الجيده - اعنى يجب ان يكون المصدر معتمد وشركة انتاج معروفه ولو حاولت التجربه - حاول فى عينه كسوه مماثله للتابلوه حتى تتيقن من سلامة المنتج النهائى- عن نقسى استورد الخامات من مصدر معروف ولا احتاج هذه الخطوه - عموما يتكون من مستحلب و polyethylene wax ومتخن سليولوزى ومياه -واود ان الفت الانتباه لاعتقاد خاطئ ان اللمعه الشديده دلالة على الجوده ولكن الحقيقه مضره للقائد لانعكاسات الضوء والافضل العكس وهذا هو سر نجاح اختياراتك لمكونات الوصفه - لقد اردت ان اشرح الاساس النظرى واشرح اعتبارات اختيار الخامات والباقى عليك - هل تجرب وتتفاعل معى وتخبرنى بالنتيجه - ام تفضل كل شيئ جاهز


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (9 مارس 2014)

*محمود فتحى حماد*
شكرا جدا لحضرتك يا فندم ونتمنى طبعا كل شيئ جاهز بس برده مع الشرح باستفاضة حتى يعم الفائدة على الجميع ان شاء الله نظرا لان محدش اتكلم عن الموضوع ده قب كدة


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (10 مارس 2014)

اريد من المهتم ان يتفاعل مع التجربه فى كميه بسيطه ويجرب ويذهب للشراء ويحتك بالسوق وعلى ضوء تجاربه يسأل وتتم الاستفاده ويتم فرز المهتم عن الغير مهتم وسأتابع الجاد الى ان يصل الى المطلوب - ملحوظه هذة هى الطريقه التى كنت اتبعها فى برنامج صقل المواهب واثمرت عن نتائج جيده


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (10 مارس 2014)

طب اشترى ايه يا استاذ محمود؟
ايه المواد بالضبط اسمها التجارى طبعا علشان نجرب


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (10 مارس 2014)

حضرتك ذكرت المواد التالية
مستحلب و polyethylene wax ومتخن سليولوزى ومياه
لى عدة استفسارات 
ماهو نوع المستحلب المطلوب والمتخن السلولوزى ما هو؟

​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (11 مارس 2014)

اختر silicone fluid 1000 فى حدود من 5%الى6%
ثم polyethylene wax من 4% الى 6% والباقى مياه 
ولا داعى للمتخن الان حتى تنجح التجربه واجعل الكميه كلها فى حدود 100 مل وجرب فى كسوه مماثله كعينه وليس فى التابلوه مباشرة حتى تتقن التجربه
وابلغنى بالنتيجه وحاول ان تكون المكونات من نفس الشركه المنتجه


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (11 مارس 2014)

ان شاء الله سأجرب فى اسرع وقت ببس اخر سؤال معلش انا بتعب حضرتك 
ايه الاسم التجارى لـsilicone fluid 1000
وممكن حضرتك تشرحلنا انواع المتخنات دى ووظيفتها ​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (11 مارس 2014)

لقد تقدمت بعض الشركات لتوريد هذه المنتجات لنا فى يوم من الايام وكان اغلبها بشارع الجيش وبنفس المسميات المذكوره - ستجد الاجابه عندهم بمشيئة الله
اما المتخنات - حسب استخدامها - احيانا لضبط اللزوجه واحيانا حتى يبقى المنظف على السطح اطول مده ممكنه ليحدث الاثر المطلوب مثل منظف ومزيل صدأالتواليت
واحيانا لمراعاة نفسية المستهلك كمنظف الاطباق السائل


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (18 مارس 2014)

استاذ محمود 
انا عملت العينة بس خفيفة جدا ممكن اسم للمتخن ده لو سمحت تزيد من قوام المنتج


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (19 مارس 2014)

وماهى النتيجه - اعنى الاداء - هل تسمح بشرح خطوات العمل - ان كان فى ذللك مشكله - راسلنى على الميل


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (19 مارس 2014)

وتكملة للسؤال هلsilicone fluid من النوع المستحلب اما اذا كان الاستخدام بطريقة الرش - تريجر - قلل المتخن ولا يزيد عن 1% كاربوبول لسهولة الانتشار ثم الدعك الخفيف بقماشه قطنيه - واذا كانت النتيجه غير مرضيه - فالمكونات ضرورى من نفس الشركه والنسب لها علاقه باسم المكون - فهناك تركيبة اخرى - منزليه التكوين ولا تحتاج الى امكانيات تصنيع خاصه - فى انتظار الاجابات​


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (19 مارس 2014)

شكرا لردك عليه يا استاذ محمود 
انا عملت التركيبة دى  silicone fluid 1000 فى حدود من 5%الى6%
ثم polyethylene wax من 4% الى 6% والباقى مياه 
بس انا عملتها بالسفنجة او القطنة وليس بالرش والنتيجة نوعا ما كويسة

​


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (19 مارس 2014)

وايه هى التركيبة اللى لاتحتاج لتصنيع ان امكن يا استاذنا


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (19 مارس 2014)

التركيبه التى ذكرناها لا تعطى اللمعه الشديده - حتى لا تعكس ضوء الشمس وتعاكس قائد السياره - ولكن هناك من يفضل اللمعان الشديد - ويقول ان الملمع يستخدمه ايضا فى اغراض اخرى - مفروشات جلديه وخلافه بل ويفضل اللمعان لتابلوه السياره. ثم ان الماده الاساسيه silicone fluid 1000-لابد ان تكون مستحلبه جاهزه - ورغم ان هذا يسهل التصنيع لكن لو اختلف المنشأ لا نضمن جودة المنتج- فى النهايه سأقدم وصفه اخرى مبسطه تعطى لمعان وبريق شديد ولا تحتاج لمهارات الصانعين.
التجربه 100 مل ايضا - اجعل 30 مل 1000 silicone oil - ,وانتبه للفرق - واضف اليه اى نوع من المستحلب وليكن توين 80 - ببطئ اثناء التقليب - حتى يختفى اى اثر زيتى للمكون- وفى وعا ء اخر حضر حوالى 55 مل مياه وبها من 0.5 الى0.7 جرام - متخن وقلب لمدة 20 دقيقه ( المتخن اختيارى) ---- وببطء ومع التقليب اضف الماء الى خلطة السليكون واستمر فى التقليب لفتره حتى الامتزاج التام
- الان حصلت على ملمع شديد اللمعان - يستعمل بالرش والدعك والمسح بقماشه قطنيه مثلا - اذاكان القوام يسمح اولم تستخدم المتخن - ويتبقى اكثر من امر سأجعلك تفكر فيهم بعد التجربه- الاوهى العطر المناسب والماده الحافظه وضبط بى اتش - المهم جرب وابلغنى بالنتيجه والباقى تحت السيطره - هناك ملحوظه هامه حتى تقبل على التجربه بثقه - عمر هذه التجارب اكثر من 9 سنوات وانتجها بنفسى لى وللمقربين وبدون مشاكل - المهم جودة الخامات واتقان الصانع .وملحوظه اخرى - بدون بولى ايثيلين واكس.​


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (19 مارس 2014)

تمام ان شاء الله هنزل اجيب بكرة ال توين 80 بس هل يوجد بديل اخر للمستحلب علشان ان لم اجده فيكون فيه بديل له 
واى نوع المتخن اللى ممكن الاقيه اسف لكثرة الاسئلة
وهل التركيبة دى بتجلب الاتربة لان زى ما حضرتك فاهم اكتر مشكلة بتواجه الملمع هو كثرة جذبه للاتربة


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (20 مارس 2014)

التوين 80 متوفر - لقد ذكرتنى بأهم ميزه فى هذا الملمع - وهى - منظف وملمع ولا يجتذب الاتربه ولا يترك علامات للاصابع وجاف 
( بدون تلزيق-حسب التعبير الدارج ) وامن على كل انواع الجلود الطبيعيه والصناعيه.اما المتخن كاربوبول - انا عن نفسى استخدم الملمع بالرش ولا احتاج اضافه المتخن - ولكن لا تتقيد بهذا الرأى - المتخن اختيارى وعدم وجوده لايعيق التجربه.


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (20 مارس 2014)

تمام ان شاء الله هنزل اجيب المواد الازمة غدا بس لو بالامكان تخبرنى بالمادة الحافظة واللى بيضبط البى اتش والمعطر علشان اللى بشترى منه المواد الخام بعيد جدا عنى وتقريبا ساعة مواصلات علشان اوصله


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (20 مارس 2014)

كل هذة الامور لن تحتاجها اذا استخدمت الملمع فى خلال من 6:3 شهور وسنكمل طريقة اضافتها بعد نجاح التجربه - 
عموما- قليل من الصودا الكاويه وقليل من اسانس الليمون مثلا واى ماده حافظه تصلح للشامبوهات - وان تعذر قليل من الفورمالين مؤقتا - ولكن لا تضاف الان


----------



## ابو ابراهيما (11 يناير 2015)

ماشاء الله روح جميلة فى تداول المعلومات ربنا يبارك ليكم


----------



## مصطفى ابو رسول (28 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم اخي عزيز الاسم برموكول هل هوه الماده مثخنه


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (29 مارس 2015)

وعليكم السلام

carbomer - carbopol - acrypol

كلها نفس الاسم - اكليرك اسيد - بودره بيضاء - من ضمن استخداماتها - ضبط الانسياب - ( لزوجه - مرونه ) والاستخدا مات متعدده - تجميل - منظفات - مواد لاصقه - حفاضات اطفال - بويات-
bermocoll - celliulose- 
ايضا متخن - مشتت - ...
عموما - هذه معلومات عامه حول كل المسميات التى دارت فى المناقشه -حاول الالتزام بالتركيبه


----------



## mnnebal (15 يونيو 2015)

مشكورين جدا على المعلومات وربنا يبارك فيكم


----------



## meddgt (11 نوفمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيكم على هذه المعلومات القيمة 
نحن في الجزائر لم اجد التوين او لم يعرفونها من فظلكم هل هناك مادة مذيبة اخرى استعملها مع السلكون و شكرا


----------



## meddgt (11 نوفمبر 2015)

يا استاذنا محمود نورنا بعلمك هل هناك مستحلب اخر استعمل مع السلكون؟


----------



## meddgt (12 نوفمبر 2015)

ياستاذنا ما رايك في Montané 80 قال لي بائع المواد الاولية انه مستحلب و مثل توين 80


----------



## meddgt (13 نوفمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك انا فهمت انه نفسه ساشتريه ان شاء الله و امزجه بزيت السلكون و لكن ما هي نسبت المستحلب بالنسبة للزيت و هل اقوم بتسخين المستحلب حتى درجة60 ثم اضيف اضيف الزيت شكرا يا استاذنا 
عندي طلبية مستعجلة و باذن الله سأقرء على المستحلبات جيد


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (16 نوفمبر 2015)

المشكلة ان مفيش لازيت سليكون او بولى ايثيلين بالسوق وان وجد بيبقى بالطن وسعرهم غالى جدا وانصحك انك لو عاوز تشتغل بملمع التابلوه المحترم استورد بنفسك خاماته


----------



## meddgt (17 نوفمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم يا اخوان 
بارك الله فيك يا اخي انت على صواب لقد اشتريت زيت السلكون كميت ٢٠٠ كغ و بسعر ٨,٥ دولار للكغ انه غالي جدا و لم اجد كيف اسوقه فاضطررة الي تقليل كمية الزيت و لكن اصبح امنتج لا يلمع و يشيح بسرعة فاضطررت الى اضافت الفازلين فاصبح المنتج جيد نوعا ما


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (17 نوفمبر 2015)

مشكلة الفازلين انه بيلم الاتربة وايضا لو اضفت مياه للتركيبة بعد نشفاف المياه تصبح بقع الزيت فقط وتتبخر المياه
الحل هو استخدام الزيوت الطبيعية بتعطى نتائج كويسة وايضا متوفرة مثل زيت الزيتون


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (17 نوفمبر 2015)

ومتتعبش نفسك على نركيبة لان محدش بيكتب المعلومات الصحيحة وايضا المواد الخام غالية جدا جدا وممكن منتجك يبقى اغلى من المنتجات الجاهزة 
ففكر فى ازاى تستغل الزيوت الطبيعية فى التلميع وجرب كدة زيت الزيتون مع اوليك اسيد وضع مباه مع تراى ايثانول امين ثم اخلطهم جميعا ووافينى بالنتيجة وان شاء الله التجربة تنجح معاك


----------



## meddgt (20 نوفمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخي ساجرب و اوافيك بالنتيجة ان شاء الله


----------



## mohamed sigma (3 أبريل 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا أ محمود


----------

